# Warning - Viral Infection - UK



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not sure whether anyone else has posted about this but it has been on several of my Facebook pages so thought I would share it here to be on the safe side 

Worthing Animal Voice

To ALL Dog Owners in the UK....
I am letting people who are dog owners/fosters know there is a viral infection sweeping the UK currently that affects the respiratory system. First signs are bringing up coloured fluids and wheezing . It is contagious to any dogs that come into contact so isolation is advised. Primary gestation period is 3 days can take 10 days plus to clear. Due to it causing throat irritation they will be off their food so ensure plenty of access to fluids...So far NO fatalities have been reported..but some admissions have been necessary..so for those with puppies or older dogs especially..Be AWARE......PLEASE SHARE THIS to ALL Dog Owners/Rescues..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Ali, fingers crossed no ones dogs get it x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this different to kennel cough?
If anyone has a dog that is showing these sorts of symptons don't go to your training classes. Our club asks for a 3 week absence for dogs who have been coughing and if there are 3 or more dogs diagnosed with kennel cough the whole club shuts for three weeks.
Here's hoping that our dogs all stay healthy.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Is this different to kennel cough?
> If anyone has a dog that is showing these sorts of symptons don't go to your training classes. Our club asks for a 3 week absence for dogs who have been coughing and if there are 3 or more dogs diagnosed with kennel cough the whole club shuts for three weeks.
> Here's hoping that our dogs all stay healthy.


I think it is different to kennel cough but not absolutely sure. It was posted several times on my facebook homepage by reputable people so thought it best to post on here just in case


----------

